# 5254 hydraulic issue



## Pat8228 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a cub cadet 5254. Lost hydraulics to deck and pto first. Then lost hydraulics to steering and it stopped moving forward and reverse. My question is does this tractor have a hydraulic pump and transmission or are they both combined in the transmission? Does this sound like a pump issue or hydrostatic trans? Thanks for any info or help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a pump issue. You can search "Cub Cadet 5254 parts" and locate parts diagrams. You will need your serial number to get the proper diagram.


----------



## Tom Whitman WHITMAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Pat8228 said:


> I have a cub cadet 5254. Lost hydraulics to deck and pto first. Then lost hydraulics to steering and it stopped moving forward and reverse. My question is does this tractor have a hydraulic pump and transmission or are they both combined in the transmission? Does this sound like a pump issue or hydrostatic trans? Thanks for any info or help.


Is it fixed yet? Of course you already checked the hydraulic fluid level? If it was full, did you notice any oil/fluid pooling beneath the tractor? There is a hydraulic oil filter in the unit. Has it been changed lately? Last time hydraulic fluid was changed? Do you do all of the service maintenance on the unit or through a dealer? Years ago, a dealer newbe accidentally filled my units hydraulics with diesel. It was an old 3206. Same thing happened to it as yours. Just started losing a little at a time...not unlike a stroke. Just trying to establish some baseline facts to further delve into the mystery.


----------



## Pat8228 (Apr 9, 2020)

Tom Whitman WHITMAN said:


> Is it fixed yet? Of course you already checked the hydraulic fluid level? If it was full, did you notice any oil/fluid pooling beneath the tractor? There is a hydraulic oil filter in the unit. Has it been changed lately? Last time hydraulic fluid was changed? Do you do all of the service maintenance on the unit or through a dealer? Years ago, a dealer newbe accidentally filled my units hydraulics with diesel. It was an old 3206. Same thing happened to it as yours. Just started losing a little at a time...not unlike a stroke. Just trying to establish some baseline facts to further delve into the mystery.


I bought the tractor in this condition. I changed fluid and both filters myself, still nothing working. I'm thinking it's either the auxiliary pump or the main hydraulic pump. Can't find either for sale online anywhere. Would like to find a rebuild kit for both if they make one. Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming please.


----------



## Tom Whitman WHITMAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Pat8228 said:


> I have a cub cadet 5254. Lost hydraulics to deck and pto first. Then lost hydraulics to steering and it stopped moving forward and reverse. My question is does this tractor have a hydraulic pump and transmission or are they both combined in the transmission? Does this sound like a pump issue or hydrostatic trans? Thanks for any info or help.


I buy all my parts at www.ihwwc.com. Owner is Marlin (Mar) Heinlein. They are located in Taswell, IN. 812-338-3343. If Mal doesn't have what you need, he seems to have lots of connections and likely will locate the parts for you. Great customer service and a pleasure to work with. Good luck, Tom Whitman


----------

